# How to get a girlfriend if you're a hopeless nerd



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-get ... eless-nerd


----------



## Kerrick (Jun 3, 2008)

So, yes, as I always suspected, the trick is to sell your soul.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I liked him better before


----------



## bobster231 (Aug 29, 2008)

Lol, I wish someone asked me out, to save me from the anxiety of initiating.


----------



## Kerrick (Jun 3, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I liked him better before


I concur.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's all in the confidence. Once you get it, YOU will want to make the first move.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

People on here should watch the vids on videojug. They have some good tips on socializing. I spent a half an hour just watching random vids on there, lol.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's all in the confidence. Once you get it, YOU will want to make the first move.


yep, the basic premise if youre a cool confident guy girls will like you, its the male version of being a hot girl.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

I'll watch that later but the trick is to be confident and cool no matter what you like to wear or a type you identify yourself with. I'll bet it's not impossible to be a nerd AND a ladies' man. Not that I'D ever wanna be some nerd, of course.


----------



## godzilla1 (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's a better goal: Be a good boyfriend. Having something of value to offer will make the rest come naturally.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

You have to get a gf first.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

gettign a gf is easy, its harder to keep her, I could virtually get any hot girl in the world, keeping her around would mean shes not a priority in my life, thats what keeps a secure girl around you, when you have a well rounded life


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

Even if you aren't confident, you have to at least act confident... Do this and you never know, you might find someone when you least expect it!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I sure hope so.....


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

http://mentalhealth.samhsa.gov/publicat ... things.asp


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

heyy i like nintendo t-shirts and black trenchcoats


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

this other video on that site is pretty funny. 
http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-avo ... ing-in-bed


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I like nerds.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

SAgirl said:


> I like nerds.


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Debi (Dec 2, 2007)

SAgirl said:


> I like nerds.


That's exactly what I was going to say! I've always liked nerds. :yes


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Nerd girls are hot. :yes


----------



## shychick2 (Oct 20, 2008)

I like nerds too. Mine is an IT geek with sci-fi tendencies. :boogie
I think I'm a bit of a nerd too :roll


----------



## JaiUnSoucis (Oct 22, 2008)

lol the guy talking in the video is Blunty3000 from youtube!

anyways funny video, it speaks a lot of truth too


----------



## capsaicin (Oct 25, 2008)

Sorry to break the party, but my experience has been that being a nerd is one of the absolute worst things for a man when it comes to attracting girls.

Start talking about Star Wars or World of Warcraft or Dungeons & Dragons and the like and watch the females recoil in horror and disgust. That's not to say you can't have your particular nerdy traits or characteristics, but if you live, breath, act, and behave like the quintessential nerd, good luck with women, because you'll need it.

Also nerds should not be confused with geeks. And if your nerdiness has allowed you to amass a financial fortune, ignore all of what I say.

I was a nerd. Maybe I still am. But I am in the process of excising and obliterating as much of my nerdiness out of my life.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

capsaicin said:


> Also nerds should not be confused with geeks.


What's your definition of the two? I always figured that one is more synonymous with "intelligent", but was never sure which.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

capsaicin said:


> Start talking about Star Wars or World of Warcraft or Dungeons & Dragons and the like and watch the females recoil in horror and disgust. That's not to say you can't have your particular nerdy traits or characteristics, but if you live, breath, act, and behave like the quintessential nerd, good luck with women, because you'll need it.


Are you sure if it's really the interests that are unattractive, or the way some people allow their hobbies to dominate their life? As long as they have other pastimes (including, but not limited to, going to school and/or working) and acceptable hygiene (I especially agree with the "breathe" part of the quintessential nerd being a turnoff to many of the ladies-I've known some guys whose breath could melt a +3 mithril shirt at thirty paces), I'm pretty sure a little geekishness is okay. I know girls who may occasionally roll their eyes at their boyfriends' freshly painted Warhammer figurines but...they're still dating them for a wide variety of other reasons. Plus, from what I hear, there are girls who like that stuff, too.

Some of it has to with the "type" of girl, too. Some girls, like some guys, are just cooler than others. The cooler ones are more open minded when it comes to attraction.


----------



## capsaicin (Oct 25, 2008)

Snickersnack said:


> Are you sure if it's really the interests that are unattractive, or the way some people allow their hobbies to dominate their life? As long as they have other pastimes (including, but not limited to, going to school and/or working) and acceptable hygiene (I especially agree with the "breathe" part of the quintessential nerd being a turnoff to many of the ladies-I've known some guys whose breath could melt a +3 mithril shirt at thirty paces), I'm pretty sure a little geekishness is okay. I know girls who may occasionally roll their eyes at their boyfriends' freshly painted Warhammer figurines but...they're still dating them for a wide variety of other reasons. Plus, from what I hear, there are girls who like that stuff, too.
> 
> Some of it has to with the "type" of girl, too. Some girls, like some guys, are just cooler than others. The cooler ones are more open minded when it comes to attraction.


As I said, there's nothing particularly wrong with having any of those interests. What will drive the women away is if interests like those are what define you - which is the case with "nerds".

If the only conversation you can muster is about last night's raid or the technical specs of an imaginary spaceship, I highly doubt you most women will be interested in you.

The unfair part is guys who similarly define themselves with other, "macho" interests - like sports, high powered careers, or similar things that traditionally epitomize masculinity. There is no social stigma attached to such obsessions.



> What's your definition of the two? I always figured that one is more synonymous with "intelligent", but was never sure which.


One definition that I always felt fit the bill was:

NERD = GEEK - SOCIAL SKILLS.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm a geek / nerd, but no I don't go to conventions, never seen Star Wars, never played D&D and never played WoW. I'm more the computer nerd. But I have SA so no social skills I guess? Where does that put me?:duck

*runs away*


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

capsaicin said:


> I was a nerd. Maybe I still am. But I am in the process of excising and obliterating as much of my nerdiness out of my life.


Wise move.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> I'm a geek / nerd, but no I don't go to conventions, never seen Star Wars, never played D&D and never played WoW. I'm more the computer nerd. But I have SA so no social skills I guess? Where does that put me?:duck
> 
> *runs away*


I don't think there's a litmus test for geeks and nerds. To me, that takes away everything good about being one-you shouldn't have to have waited in line for a month to buy the latest Halo to be a geek or a nerd. Anyone brainy but slightly eccentric should be good enough to qualify as one. Actually, a lot of the "geek culture" stuff bugs me. I'm pretty sure it's all a marketing scheme by the video game and movie industry to maintain a base of dependable consumers who are obsessed with being instantly gratified.

Comic-Con, for instance, used to be (from what I hear) a cool place for comic book fans to meet up, meet artists and writers, and watch stupid skits put on by other fans, but now it's basically an industry trade show set aside for promoting movies and TV shows. The main points of attending Comic-Con now seem to be: getting merchandise autographed for ebay, ogling models hired to dress up as Vampirella and pretend they want to talk to you, and, most importantly, getting to see the trailer for whatever highly anticipated blockbuster adaptation/sequel/remake/prequel is in the works, then getting to tell your friends back home you "saw it first" (which apparently makes you cooler, or something. Hmm.). I'm sure it's still fun, but not the kind of geekery I'm into.

You've never seen Star Wars, though? Not even the holiday special, or The Ewok Adventure? For shame. (I'm kidding, of course. My best friend has only seen about 20 minutes of Return of the Jedi).


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

You all do realize that there are female nerds out there? *cough cough*


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

You've got a better chance of winning the lottery than meeting a single girl who's into all that stuff though >_> 

The whole nerd / geek definition thing confuses the hell out of me too.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

GaryUranga said:


> gettign a gf is easy, its harder to keep her, I could virtually get any hot girl in the world, keeping her around would mean shes not a priority in my life, thats what keeps a secure girl around you, when you have a well rounded life


really? I think keeping a gf is easy, getting one to begin with is the hard part.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

*nerds!!!*


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm 70 % Nerd, 43% Geek, 39% Dork according to th test: http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testid=9935030990046738815

There may be some video game nerds, but they're a subset of computer nerds.
And no one would call themselves a nerd if they hadn't seen Star Wars. Unless they were big on Star Trek or LotR. 
http://www.milkandcookies.com/link/2536/detail/



bezoomny said:


> You all do realize that there are female nerds out there? *cough cough*


They must all be hiding from me though.


----------



## JeffreyCentex (Jan 25, 2004)

GaryUranga said:


> gettign a gf is easy, its harder to keep her...


I wouldn't have a problem with the second half of the sentence... It's the first one that I can't seem to do...


----------



## sengd001 (Dec 17, 2004)

JeffreyCentex said:


> I wouldn't have a problem with the second half of the sentence... It's the first one that I can't seem to do...


 Gary's right, it seems easier to get one, but keeping them is tricky, I've been in the worst relationships you could ever imagine, remember its quality not quantity that matters, we all know that that means ;D but yeah best of luck, later skater!! 

~Dennis


----------



## Draztek (Jul 5, 2008)

Noca said:


> really? I think keeping a gf is easy, getting one to begin with is the hard part.


Although I have no experience with this, I would assume my experiences would be like yours. I've been told by girl friends of mine that I will be a great bf for someone.....but getting someone to give me that chance is a whole nother story.


----------



## sno (May 27, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> You all do realize that there are female nerds out there? *cough cough*


But are you looking for a guy?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

sno said:


> But are you looking for a guy?


Yeah, I am. Not actively looking, you can thank SA for that, but if someone asked me out then there's a good chance I'd say yes.


----------



## saik (Nov 13, 2008)

Edit


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Using the term "wussy guys" on a social anxiety relationship forum is pretty weak.

Also, I refuse to go along with the "gotta be a challenge" for the girl mentality. Relationships are about two people liking each other and building a relationship, not about the guy working his balls off just to "challenge" the girl, whatever that is supposed to mean anyway.


----------



## saik (Nov 13, 2008)

PGVan said:


> Using the term "wussy guys" on a social anxiety relationship forum is pretty weak.
> 
> Also, I refuse to go along with the "gotta be a challenge" for the girl mentality. Relationships are about two people liking each other and building a relationship, not about the guy working his balls off just to "challenge" the girl, whatever that is supposed to mean anyway.


I feel you're taking it the wrong way. It's my fault, the nuance I was trying for is difficult to explain. I'm just gonna retract my post.


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

nerds are hot.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

There are women out there who appreciate a man who can program in three languages, quote Douglas Adams for days, or understand quantum mechanics. For some reason, these brilliant dorky guys keep falling for gals who don't give a crap.

The video is still pretty funny, though.


----------



## Maupin (Nov 16, 2008)

pita said:


> There are women out there who appreciate a man who can program in three languages, quote Douglas Adams for days, or understand quantum mechanics. * For some reason, these brilliant dorky guys keep falling for gals who don't give a crap. *
> 
> The video is still pretty funny, though.


*bold for truth*

I can vouch for that. Two weeks ago I went out on a date for the first time since I was in high school and the "friend" I went out on a date with was too focused on texting on her cell phone, her friends that she kept calling, other guys that she could dance with and in general making my night a living hell.

Worst thing is ... she didn't care about how I felt, how hard it was for me to be in a crowded bar, how hard it was for me to get up and dance with her for a song......and she tried calling me out when I told her what Social Anxiety does to someone who has it.


----------



## jab_au (Oct 9, 2006)

Solitario said:


> http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-get ... eless-nerd


LoL, hopeless nerd, that's me.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

According to OK Cupid, I am a *Pure Nerd*. _61 % Nerd, 13% Geek, 48% Dork
_


> For The Record:
> 
> A Nerd is someone who is passionate about learning/being smart/academia.
> A Geek is someone who is passionate about some particular area or subject, often an obscure or difficult one.
> A Dork is someone who has difficulty with common social expectations/interactions.


Going by their definitions, this results makes perfect sense. I love learning and science, etc. I'm not especially into Star Wars or any other esoteric hobbies like that. I'm rather socially inept.

This is a definition of nerd that I can live with. 

It's kind of disheartening to see that I'm dorkier than 83% of my peers, however...


----------



## Aeterna (Nov 24, 2008)

My boyfriend fits the exact description in the before guy, and I love him for it. I love nerdy guys; I wouldn't want him to change a thing.


----------

